# HELP! MK4 Golf E-Brake



## rockstone (Feb 24, 2008)

When i lift the e-brake handle, the e brake goes on, but when i put the handle down, the part wich the two light green arrows point at, stays down/compressed/wont go back up.
what should i do!


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: HELP! MK4 Golf E-Brake (rockstone)*

I had a similar problem and it turned out that my brake cable was corroded inside. Replaced with a new one, it worked again.


----------



## rockstone (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: HELP! MK4 Golf E-Brake (dr_spock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr_spock* »_I had a similar problem and it turned out that my brake cable was corroded inside. Replaced with a new one, it worked again. 

I think that its nothing wrong with the cable...


----------



## ldadalt (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: HELP! MK4 Golf E-Brake (rockstone)*

Disengage the cable from the caliper at the nipple thing and see if it slides freely in the sheath. If it does then its not the cable and more likely the caliper.


----------



## F1_Fan (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: HELP! MK4 Golf E-Brake (dr_spock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr_spock* »_I had a similar problem and it turned out that my brake cable was corroded inside. Replaced with a new one, it worked again. 

Ditto. I could reach up there and pop the cable out without effect. Using a wrench I could disengage the parking brake but it'd stick the next time. Dealer replaced the caliper, problem solved.


----------

